# Olive Group



## AWP (Mar 4, 2015)

Does anyone have any opinions/ experience with Olive Group, good or bad? If you don't wish to post you can send me a message.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes! I had good experiences with them in OIF 06 and OIF 08-09


----------



## Brill (Mar 4, 2015)

Contract whore you are, hmmmm?


----------



## AWP (Mar 4, 2015)

lindy said:


> Contract whore you are, hmmmm?


 
No. I have a different gig with my company ined up for April. We're seeing more and more of Olive Group in my 'hood and I was curious about their rep and performance.


----------



## Brill (Mar 4, 2015)

@Freefalling 'bout to go all Westside Story up in the A-Stan!


----------



## AWP (Mar 4, 2015)

lindy said:


> @Freefalling 'bout to go all Westside Story up in the A-Stan!


 
Look, I already lost my sweet-ass crib up on the Pech because of the ANA's "job performance" and now I have a new group of homies running around? This war ain't what it used to be and our president's job recovery plan didn't include salary recovery, so I'm going on the road this spring for GWOT 2.0, "Let's snoop and shoot errybody." Or as I like to call my role "Protecting the people who work from themselves." 'No, that's not jamming, your headset isn't properly connected, sir.'


----------



## Brill (Mar 5, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> 'No, that's not jamming, your headset isn't properly connected, sir.'



If I had a dollar every time I heard that...


----------



## policemedic (Mar 5, 2015)

Their paramedic gigs look interesting.


----------

